# Assertive K-9 / Thinschmidt German Shepherds?



## buckcho (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi I'm new to this forum and have been lurking around trying to learn as much as I can about the GSD in general, but more specifically, the breeders here in California. 

In doing so, I came across Thinschmidt and actually met with them. They seem like nice people who are dedicated to the GSD breed. However, I can't find much about them on this forum, which I find odd because there's plenty of mention of other breeders like Adler Stein, Witmer Tyson, Ajay Singh, and etc... In addition, their website (Certified Dog Trainers & German Shepherd Breeders - Assertive K-9 Training | Thinschmidt German Shepherds) seems rather fancy which makes me suspicious that they're in it more for the money than breeding solid GSD's. 

I understand that this forum has a policy against posting anything negative about a breeder so I'm wondering if this is why not much can be found about Thinschmidt. If anyone knows anything about this breeder (positive or negative), I'd love to know. If what you have to say is negative, please do not hesitate to send me a PM. 

I am leaning towards purchasing a pup from them but I want to make sure I've done my due diligence before I drop the cash on a pup and the training they have to offer. :help:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There are many people involved in dogs not on the forum - and many fine breeders on which you will find nothing. I know nothing either way on this breeder.

I think the most important thing you need to know right now is these are German SHowlines as there are show and workinglines which are two breed types 
Breed Types & Related Families

I would suggest you do some researching first (if you had come and said you were looking for a showline that would have indicated you already knew) And go see some working line breeders as well as showline to determine for sure which variety you want. That is not judging just that most folks don't know the breed is fragmented that way. You have good breeders of both types physically in So Cal so you can drive and talk with them and see their dogs. THAT is the best way.

And that in the choosing a breeder page we have an excellent sticky (got to thread view and see thread near beginning on that. Still processing firs cup of coffee.

It is also good to come in with "what are you looking for" in a GSD and folks can make some helpful suggestions based on that as well.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are TONS of breeders that don't get discussed on this site. Doesn't really mean anything good or bad. Since there are different flavors of GSD's their owners also may choose to use other chat forums (pedigreedatabase? etc.) or maybe aren't computer savy or are too busy out and about with their dogs  ....

Someone else just posted asking about this breeder http://www.westcoastgermanshepherds.com/index.htm from the west coast.

Here's the site mentioned above with tons of info to learn so when you do start talking to a responsible breeder they will take you seriously and consider you for one of their pups (or not  ) http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html <- click on that


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Thinschmidt is a very nice and extremely active kennel, they show and title beautiful Showline dogs and have an excellent Schutzhund Club at their facility as well, they have a very nice facility and are great people, I would not hesitate for a second to get a puppy from them.


----------



## buckcho (Apr 6, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I think the most important thing you need to know right now is these are German SHowlines as there are show and workinglines which are two breed types
> Breed Types & Related Families
> 
> I would suggest you do some researching first (if you had come and said you were looking for a showline that would have indicated you already knew) And go see some working line breeders as well as showline to determine for sure which variety you want. That is not judging just that most folks don't know the breed is fragmented that way. You have good breeders of both types physically in So Cal so you can drive and talk with them and see their dogs. THAT is the best way.


Thanks for the input, Jocoyn. However, I do know these are WGSL's. Their dogs are gorgeous. Most of their male breeding stock are SchH3 and KKL1 (if that even means anything anymore). Without getting into too much detail, their temperament is more along the lines of what I feel is appropriate for me. I don't feel that my lifestyle can accommodate a dog with the amount of "drive" you normally find in most working lines today. In addition, if all checks out, Thinschmidt seems like people I could befriend for the next 10 to 15 years. Anyway, I digress.

Here's my concern... anyone with access to the internet can learn to talk the talk. You ask me a more involved question and all I have to do is google for 5 minutes and I can reply like a subject matter expert. 

I figure the best way to find out if a breeder (or anyone you plan to do business with) is really legit or not is the good old fashioned way of asking around. This is why I've posted this question. 


MaggieRoseLee said:


> There are TONS of breeders that don't get discussed on this site. Doesn't really mean anything good or bad. Since there are different flavors of GSD's their owners also may choose to use other chat forums (pedigreedatabase? etc.) or maybe aren't computer savy or are too busy out and about with their dogs  ....
> 
> Someone else just posted asking about this breeder DM Free German Shepherds, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd Dogs, German Shepherd Stud Dog, West German German Shepherds, German Shepherds California, West Coast German Shepherds from the west coast.
> 
> Here's the site mentioned above with tons of info to learn so when you do start talking to a responsible breeder they will take you seriously and consider you for one of their pups (or not  ) http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html <- click on that


MaggieRoseLee, you make a very good point and thank you for the link. I've actually read the very same thread you linked me prior to starting this thread. It's actually what compelled me to do a little more digging on the breeder in question, which ultimately led me to start this thread.

In the section where you give examples of good paperwork, the samples you listed all mention taking the new pup to a vet for a checkup within 72 hours of purchase. I have found some complaints against Thinschmidt where a customer accused them of discouraging their buyers from taking new pups to seeing a vet. Thinschimidt's reason: 

"We discourage people from wanting to take a young pup to the vet, especially when the resistance is already so low  that the dog is susceptible to many other diseases, as the vets office is full of sick animals" 

To read comment in full context go to the following link:

Thinschmidt's German Shepherds, Corona, CA : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local

I have to admit that most of the people posting the complaints there don't seem to know much about dogs. On top of that, they seem to be writing with their emotions. Thinschmidt does seem to do a good job of explaining their side of the story. Either way, like I said before, I figure the best way to find out about a breeder is to ask around.


----------



## AirforceK9 (Sep 16, 2014)

_ *** Post removed by ADMIN due to board no-breeder bashing rule. Please PM the poster for info, negatives need to be discussed in private *** thank you, 

ADMIN. _


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what happened to the dog's health problem?


----------

